# Asus motherboard error code 00



## Bxpanda (Jul 10, 2021)

Hello everyone, my pc has been running flawlessly for around 6 years now, and today while playing cs:go, after maybe 10 minutes in game, my pc suddenly completely froze, the image was still there, sound was gone, and nothing was responding at all, so i manually rebooted the pc using the reset button, which turned it off but not on again, so i pressed the power button upon which the pc tried turning on, but failed and turned off again, 4 times this happened, then it started seemingly normally, but it gave no input to my monitor, so i restarted it again and this time it worked and booted me back into windows normally, so i launched steam, launched cs:go, but before i could even press reconnect the pc froze again just like before, and now it completely refuses to boot, the motherboard gives me the error code 00, which apparently doesn't mean anything specific, and the only other indicator is a red light called CPU_LED is turned on, and I'm not sure that's normal. 

To be more precise, everything does technically turn on like it should, all the fans are working, gpu is working, all the hard drives are making the usual noises, even my keyboard lights up, but my monitor gives me "no input" and goes to sleep, i tried leaving the pc in that state to see if by miracle it would boot again, but after an hour when i came back the pc had just turned itself off. 

Something else worth noting, the reset button doesn't work anymore, neither on my case nor on the motherboard itself, pressing it doesn't do anything. 

Here are my specs:
MB: Asus Maximus Hero VII
Cpu: Intel i7 4790k
Gpu: GTX980ti
Psu: Corsair RM850
Ram: 4x8gb hyper x something 

Things i tried but didn't work:
Clearing CMOS (using the button on the motherboard) it did restart the pc but nothing else
Removing/changing positions of ram sticks
Removing gpu
Removing hard drives
Unplugging the water cooling
Plugging out and back in most power connectors 
Changing the cpu power connector

I can't try to boot the pc using another cpu or psu as i only have those already in the pc, and I'm pretty sure the problem comes from either the motherboard or the cpu, because everything else seems to be working properly, question is, which one is it and can i do something about it without having to replace any parts? 

Is it possible that my cpu just randomly died without showing any signs of it even though it's been working fine for years? 
Could that be why the pc completely froze up? (this never happened before) 

Could the issue be related to a motherboard failure? With the reset button not working I'm thinking this could also be it?

Reading other forum posts about this issue i found that it could maybe have something to do with the bios, is there any way i could access it with my pc not booting? 
Since my pc failed to boot a couple times maybe something went wrong on the software side of things? 

Whatever the problem is, i really need this pc to work, i can't do without, so any help is very much appreciated ! 
Thanks already for taking the time to read this! 
And double thanks to whoever can help me with this issue!


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 10, 2021)

Asus Maximus Hero VII motherboard error code 00 at DuckDuckGo


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 10, 2021)

I have a asus maximus VII Gene, same problem, board is dead. I have tried everything possible but no post. Seems some asus boards are plagued by this error.  I had a 4790k and 980Ti in it, using a ITX msi z87i now.


----------



## Bxpanda (Jul 10, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I have a asus maximus VII Gene, same problem, board is dead. I have tried everything possible but no post. Seems some asus boards are plagued by this error.  I had a 4790k and 980Ti in it, using a ITX msi z87i now.


Do you know if the "CPU_LED" indicator was on by any chance? 
From what ive found it seems like when that led is on the cpu is at fault.

I swear im about to just buy a new board and cpu and be done with it...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 10, 2021)

Bxpanda said:


> Do you know if the "CPU_LED" indicator was on by any chance?
> From what ive found it seems like when that led is on the cpu is at fault.
> 
> I swear im about to just buy a new board and cpu and be done with it...



No cpu led, same with reset button on board, does nothing.


----------



## Bxpanda (Jul 10, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> No cpu led, same with reset button on board, does nothing.


Thanks for the reply, although that doesn't really help me pinpoint the problem, i think I'll just use this as an excuse to upgrade to a new cpu/motherboard even though i really didn't want to upgrade them yet :/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2021)

Bxpanda said:


> Hello everyone, my pc has been running flawlessly for around 6 years now, and today while playing cs:go, after maybe 10 minutes in game, my pc suddenly completely froze, the image was still there, sound was gone, and nothing was responding at all, so i manually rebooted the pc using the reset button, which turned it off but not on again, so i pressed the power button upon which the pc tried turning on, but failed and turned off again, 4 times this happened, then it started seemingly normally, but it gave no input to my monitor, so i restarted it again and this time it worked and booted me back into windows normally, so i launched steam, launched cs:go, but before i could even press reconnect the pc froze again just like before, and now it completely refuses to boot, the motherboard gives me the error code 00, which apparently doesn't mean anything specific, and the only other indicator is a red light called CPU_LED is turned on, and I'm not sure that's normal.
> 
> To be more precise, everything does technically turn on like it should, all the fans are working, gpu is working, all the hard drives are making the usual noises, even my keyboard lights up, but my monitor gives me "no input" and goes to sleep, i tried leaving the pc in that state to see if by miracle it would boot again, but after an hour when i came back the pc had just turned itself off.
> 
> ...


Get your manual out and read it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 10, 2021)

There is a possibility, yours is recoverable. Mine is D E A D. turn on PSU lights light up on board. press start button, the 00 light up, no cpu led or anything else. then it cycles that every 2 or 3 seconds. 

Try yours with a speaker and no cpu or ram, does it do the same? Mine does exactly the same with no cpu or no ram or both.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 10, 2021)

Maybe just a small hint;
"00" is not used by the Mobo

is it possible having a "D0" shown? or is it a small "d"?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 10, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 207361
> 
> Maybe just a small hint;
> "00" is not used by the Mobo
> ...



So 00 could be D0 in fact. No mind, mine is kaput. His might be recoverable though


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 10, 2021)

i would guess on a "D0", ye

the socket is LGA 1150. A processor that matches is about 20$. if u think it's worth a try to locate deeper issues

i3 in this case


----------



## chispy (Jul 10, 2021)

00 code is 100% cpu problem , might point out to dead cpu sadly. You could try on another mobo to check if it works but most likely cpu just died. Good luck.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 10, 2021)

Bxpanda said:


> could maybe have something to do with the bios


if your bios was shot, you would not get an error message


----------



## Bxpanda (Jul 10, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> There is a possibility, yours is recoverable. Mine is D E A D. turn on PSU lights light up on board. press start button, the 00 light up, no cpu led or anything else. then it cycles that every 2 or 3 seconds.
> 
> Try yours with a speaker and no cpu or ram, does it do the same? Mine does exactly the same with no cpu or no ram or both.


No cpu, no ram, no graphics card, no hard drives, just the motherboard wothout anything plugged in, doesn't change a thing always 00 (or D0), so I'm guessing the motherboard is dead just like yours


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2021)

Bxpanda said:


> No cpu, no ram, no graphics card, no hard drives, just the motherboard wothout anything plugged in, doesn't change a thing always 00 (or D0), so I'm guessing the motherboard is dead just like yours


Cpu or board


----------



## Bxpanda (Jul 10, 2021)

Ok i guess I'll just buy a more recent cpu and motherboard, no point trying to salvage this, thanks all for your replies


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 10, 2021)

Bxpanda said:


> Is it possible that my cpu just randomly died without showing any signs of it even though it's been working fine for years?


i have already commented on this forum about the aging of silicon-based transistors.
I was met with laughter and sarcasm - to put it kindly. i am in peace with it.

*yes, transistors also age under certain conditions!*

here is a website in foreign language, where experts in electronics and physicists discuss, comment and prove this in detail.
sources included. i'm not going to translate this now. if you want to do it just for fun, go ahead. very interesting and instructive. however, it only contributes moderately to the topic of this post.






						Wird die Leistung einer CPU mit zunehmendem Alter beeinträchtigt? [geschlossen]
					

[Lösung gefunden!] Wird die Leistung einer CPU mit zunehmendem Alter beeinträchtigt? Nach einem Jahr intensiver Nutzung verschlechtern sich…




					qastack.com.de


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> i have already commented on this forum about the aging of silicon-based transistors.
> I was met with laughter and sarcasm - to put it kindly. i am in peace with it.
> 
> *yes, transistors also age under certain conditions!*
> ...


Especially with too much voltage and current applied


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 10, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Especially with too much voltage and current applied


exactly! top tier in reasons --- why did my CPU die? ---


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> exactly! top tier in reasons --- why did my CPU die? ---


Psu failures included (its why I look at OEMs)


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 10, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Psu failures included (its why I look at OEMs)


broken down very briefly and simply:
_*quotation;*_

Similar to a vehicle, there is some wear and tear on the conductors as electrons pass through them. Heat also affects the aging of the transistors, which is why the CPU chip is designed for a specific range of operating temperatures. During operation, electrons must tunnel through some layers in the semiconductor materials and degrade them over time. This causes the switching speed of the individual transistors to increase over time, causing them to "slow down".

As I said earlier, the CPU speed is set by the end user. It is a synchronous digital circuit that will execute as fast as you want it to - even if the transfer delay exceeds the switching time and the computer crashes. This is what will happen when a CPU ages. Over time, the various subunits in the CPU will take longer and longer to complete their calculations, causing instability in the CPU.

This effect can be mitigated by slowing down the clock frequency, which slows down the CPU, but offsets the increased runtime delays. This effect can also be mitigated by increasing the CPU voltage (which reduces the switching time for the transistors and allows for a higher clock rate). However, increasing the CPU voltage only ages the transistors _faster_ .

For this reason, a processor will slow down as it ages. At higher speeds, the processor becomes unstable, so you have to decrease the clock speed over time. The good news is that this effect is usually noticable on a time scale of _years_.


----------



## Bxpanda (Jul 10, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> broken down very briefly and simply:
> _*quotation;*_
> 
> Similar to a vehicle, there is some wear and tear on the conductors as electrons pass through them. Heat also affects the aging of the transistors, which is why the CPU chip is designed for a specific range of operating temperatures. During operation, electrons must tunnel through some layers in the semiconductor materials and degrade them over time. This causes the switching speed of the individual transistors to increase over time, causing them to "slow down".
> ...


Interesting, over the 6 years I've had this pc its been running nearly 24/7 as i only turn it off when I'm gone for more than a day and it's been running at a constant clock speed of 4ghz because sound would start to lag when it throttled down as I'm using a beefy external sound card, but on the other hand it didn't show any noticeable signs of slowing down either and it was always running pretty cool never exceeding 65°c except when rendering videos, i always thought the first thing that would fail would be my graphics card as it runs really hot even with the fans cranked up to 100%
Guess i was wrong lol


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 10, 2021)

Bxpanda said:


> Interesting, over the 6 years I've had this pc its been running nearly 24/7 as i only turn it off when I'm gone for more than a day and it's been running at a constant clock speed of 4ghz because sound would start to lag when it throttled down as I'm using a beefy external sound card, but on the other hand it didn't show any noticeable signs of slowing down either and it was always running pretty cool never exceeding 65°c except when rendering videos, i always thought the first thing that would fail would be my graphics card as it runs really hot even with the fans cranked up to 100%
> Guess i was wrong lol


your poor processor then died of a marathon cardiac death


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 10, 2021)

windows event viewer might give a clue or two.



plastiscɧ said:


> or this reason, a processor will slow down as it ages. At higher speeds, the processor becomes unstable, so you have to decrease the clock speed over time.


I have yet to see any processor over the age of 7+ (years) slow down running at intended parameters.  The rest is FUD. Instability "at higher speeds" usually means you  overclocked too far and/or dont know how to maintain that stability.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 10, 2021)

Code 00 = headache and gonna cost money to relieve it.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 10, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Code 00 = headache and gonna cost money to relieve it.


not as much as maybe assumed. look to #11


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 10, 2021)

I tried the 4790K in the maxicrap gene, no go 00 error. tried it in the msi z87i posted and ran fine, so not nesecelery a dead cpu.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 10, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I tried the 4790K in the maxicrap gene, no go 00 error. tried it in the msi z87i posted and ran fine, so not nesecelery a dead cpu.


so. D0 says cpu INITIALISATION error. it can def. be the prob is below that level.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 10, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> so. D0 says cpu INITIALISATION error. it can def. be the prob is below that level.



Board is weird, does the keyboard flash on psu on. all lights on board light up, power, reset etc. When powered up, none of the cpu, ram etc warning leds light up, just 00 on the display, then a 2 or 3 second cycle, that's it.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 10, 2021)

*these codes put you on the right track. but the solution may be quite different:*

i had the code C5, C5, C5 in my brand-new z590.
thought my brand new ram is broken. NO! it was a hair between the electronic contacts.
it took me 6 hours of my lifetime to figure it out....

_CPU errors so either you tightend the cooler down to hard causing a motherboard wire issue or the CPU is bad/missing pins. I would have added bent pins and bad motherboard but you already checked those?_

So I would again tell you take EVERYTHING APART. YES EVERYTHING.

Take the Mobo put it on top of the Motherboard box it came in OR on a piece of wood (grounding it and is why it is called breadboarding because it used to be the 'bread board' you would cut your bread on people used to build the parts on top of).

Take the CPU, turn it upside down looking down each 'lane' of pins with a HIGH INTENSE light and best with a magnifying lens. Do you see any bent? If yes, then you will have to risk tryng to CAREFULLY bend them back in line with the others. Worst case you BROKE them. Best case your LUCKY and can bend them back into play. NO they WILL NOT TAKE THE CPU BACK, or replace it, your loss your cost - so we are clear.

Insert the CPU, then did you put Thermal Paste on it ? DId you make sure it is a clean job? None spilling over the sides?

Mount the OEM Fan that came with the CPU.

Now mount ONE STICK of RAM.

Plug in K-V-M (Keyboard Video Mouse) to the Mobo (it should have IGP).

Connect case power to the mobo and the Mobo to on/off switch ONLY.

Power on, can you get to POST.

Once you get successful, then you add ONE THING next, then REPEAT, can you POST? Then add next thing, REPEAT REPEAT REPEAT, till all parts are connected (Mobo, CPu, GPU, RAM, HDD). Then carefully start to mount each part, and as each ONE PART is mounted (one hard drive for example) REPEAT THE TEST.

IF at anytime you get a problem now you know where to look for the issue. You isolated down to the most likely culprit and can test till success. NEVER SPEED through the process, it never works.







i love such technically combative and investigative matters.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 10, 2021)

Not true, "00" can also mean a bad bios or corrupt bios. The 00 boards have built in bios flash back, if it's not a dead board you can restore it easily....


chispy said:


> 00 code is 100% cpu problem , might point out to dead cpu sadly. You could try on another mobo to check if it works but most likely cpu just died. Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 10, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> Not true, "00" can also mean a bad bios or corrupt bios. The 00 boards have built in bios flash back, if it's not a dead board you can restore it easily....



I tried reflashing on the maxicrap, tried earliest and latest versions with same result POO


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 10, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> Not true, "00" can also mean a bad bios or corrupt bios. The 00 boards have built in bios flash back, if it's not a dead board you can restore it easily....





Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I tried reflashing on the maxicrap, tried earliest and latest versions with same result POO



the pages i posted are original from an asus motherboard manual. and, i am not sure about this to 100%, as long they all run with AMI bios the codes will not differ in their meaning or the 
basic functionality to display same operations.

"00" in your argumentation in not completely wrong! but it does not mean that the BIOS is damaged in this case, it means that the BIOS chip is corrupted.






kinda toast then


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 10, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> the pages i posted are original from an asus motherboard manual. and, i am not sure about this to 100%, as long they all run with AMI bios the codes will not differ in their meaning or the
> basic functionality to display same operations.
> 
> "00" in your argumentation in not completely wrong! but it does not mean that the BIOS is damaged in this case, it means that the BIOS chip is corrupted.
> ...



I even thought of that. I swapped the bios chip for a spare from a old board(same type) and flashed it with flashback as before, earliest and latest bios, same results. I am no novice, so know how to check if dead for real. I was looking for a service manual, so i could do some multimeter tests, but cannot find one. both winbond 25Q64FVAI0


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 11, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I was looking for a service manual, so i could do some multimeter tests, but cannot find one


am i right in understanding you could not find a user manual for your motherboard?






						Asus MAXIMUS VII HERO Manual
					

Manuals and user guide free PDF downloads for Asus MAXIMUS VII HERO




					www.manualowl.com
				




or for the chip?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 11, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> am i right in understanding you could not find a user manual for your motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently its possible to get service manuals for them, i could be wrong though. I got a user manual. Figured a service manual might have had tests to test certain components of the board for failure. Something must have failed on this board causing the problem, most likely a major IC though.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 11, 2021)

w25q64fv.pdf
chip manual

Manual.pdf
for your board >> 200 pages i mean no idea then whats so complex then... 

Manual1.pdf
and troubleshoot







gucci?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 11, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> Maybe just a small hint;
> "00" is not used by the Mobo


"00" is definitely used for a dead system that wont boot, I have seen a few.



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Something must have failed on this board causing the problem, most likely a major IC though.


Ai chip usually near the Ram slots can be a cause of this failure.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 11, 2021)

*do not ask me where i found this one, i was very far to somehow indonesia....




*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Bxpanda said:


> Interesting, over the 6 years I've had this pc its been running nearly 24/7 as i only turn it off when I'm gone for more than a day and it's been running at a constant clock speed of 4ghz because sound would start to lag when it throttled down as I'm using a beefy external sound card, but on the other hand it didn't show any noticeable signs of slowing down either and it was always running pretty cool never exceeding 65°c except when rendering videos, i always thought the first thing that would fail would be my graphics card as it runs really hot even with the fans cranked up to 100%
> Guess i was wrong lol



You need a server psu to run 24/7


----------



## Sora (May 2, 2022)

on asus, 00 can also mean the rams not fully pushed in.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (May 3, 2022)

Sora said:


> on asus, 00 can also mean the rams not fully pushed in.


Nice Necro pull! I dig it.

And it gives me a chance to notify the public what a 00 post code on AMI bios means. Which is no longer used on these newer gen boards.... for whatever reason.

Post code 00 = Call to Interrupt 19 for boot loader 
Generally this code would be armed after post not at or during post.
The keys Alt, "CTRL, Delete" activate it.

Here's a quick read up for you all. 

______________________________________________________________________________________________
*INT 19h (25)             Bootstrap Loader Service*

    Attempts to load the sector at head 0, cylinder 0, sector 1, of a
    diskette or fixed disk into memory at 0:7C00h, and transfer control
    there. This sector usually has an operating system bootstrap loader.

  --------------------------------------------------------------------------

    This interrupt attempts to load the sector at head 0, track 0, sector
    1, on the first diskette into memory at 0:7C00h. If unable, it then
    attempts to load the sector at head 0, track 0, sector 1 of the first
    hard disk. If it is unable to load from either the diskette or the
    fixed disk, it calls INT 18h, which calls the ROM BASIC.

    If INT 19h is successful, control is transferred to the first byte of
    the sector, which has been read in at memory location 0:7C00h. That
    is, CS is set to 0 and IP is set to 7C00h.

*Notes:*         This interrupt is not a substitute for a Ctrl-Alt-
                      Del warm boot. This interrupt is the last action
                      performed by the Power-On Self Test (POST), which is
                      activated by Ctrl-Alt-Del. If a user program
                      attempts to execute this interrupt directly, the
                      machine may lock up.

                      To correctly reboot within an application program,
                      jump to FFFF:0h in memory. That is, set CS to FFFF
                      and IP to 0. This is the same process that occurs
                      when the machine is first powered on. Following
                      these steps will perform a "cold" boot. To perform a
                      "warm" boot using this method, first set the word at
                      location 0:472h to 1234h. This will simulate the
                      pressing of the Ctrl-Alt-Del.

                      A cold boot initializes all hardware, tests all
                      hardware, tests RAM, then calls INT 19h to load the
                      bootstrap loader. This process is performed when the
                      computer is turned on or a hardware reset button is
                      pressed.

                      A warm boot initializes and tests all hardware but
                      does not test RAM. It then calls INT 19h to load the
                      bootstrap loader. This process is performed when
                      Ctrl-Alt-Del is typed.

                      The sector read from the diskette will in turn read
                      in the rest of the operating system. A fixed disk
                      will read in a Partition Table, which will then read
                      in the correct operating system.


----------



## aQi (May 3, 2022)

I would like to add my experience of the same.
I have an Asus Maximus VII Formula with i5 4690k.
Same issue but after flashing bios with bios flashback feature (allows to flash bios with cpu ram installed) it started giving ram beeps and when I inserted ram, It processed through cycling post codes and shuts down immediately. Powers itself up and the same loop forever. Then I inserted the video card asuming that the igp might be an issue. Vola once it gave the output through gpu but again the same loop over and over.

Does your Hero have the bios flashback feature ?


----------



## maybiler1 (May 7, 2022)

I went to the store to get an m.2 drive today...and when I went to turn on my computer...it didn't post...no image ot anything. (Was working perfectly fine earlier) and the powerbutton turns on the system...but doesn't turn it off. I have taken the drive out and still getting the issue. Any ideas?


----------



## Sora (Sep 10, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Nice Necro pull! I dig it.
> 
> And it gives me a chance to notify the public what a 00 post code on AMI bios means. Which is no longer used on these newer gen boards.... for whatever reason.
> 
> ...



Totally irrelevant and has nothing to do with the 00 LED code which occurs Pre-Post during the CPU init phase.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 10, 2022)

Sora said:


> Totally irrelevant and has nothing to do with the 00 LED code which occurs Pre-Post during the CPU init phase.



Uh... no, it is exact and 100% relevant. You must have misread something somewhere. 

It's not used. And it certainly does NOT mean the ram "isn't pushed in" because it's an unused code. period.

If you wanted to know if the memory is not pushed in and do receive 00, you could always try the diagnostic speaker.

I'll list AMI beep codes so you can have better diagnostics in the future.


1 short DRAM refresh failure The programmable interrupt timer or programmable interrupt controller has probably failed
2 short Memory parity error A memory parity error has occurred in the first 64K of RAM. The RAM IC is probably bad
3 short Base 64K memory failure A memory failure has occurred in the first 64K of RAM. The RAM IC is probably bad
4 short System timer failure The system clock/timer IC has failed or there is a memory error in the first bank of memory
5 short Processor error The system CPU has failed
6 short Gate A20 failure The keyboard controller IC has failed, which is not allowing Gate A20 to switch the processor to protected mode. Replace the keyboard controller
7 short Virtual mode processor exception error The CPU has generated an exception error because of a fault in the CPU or motherboard circuitry
8 short Display memory read/write error The system video adapter is missing or defective
9 short ROM checksum error The contents of the system BIOS ROM does not match the expected checksum value. The BIOS ROM is probably defective and should be replaced
10 short CMOS shutdown register read/write error The shutdown for the CMOS has failed
11 short Cache error The L2 cache is faulty
1 long, 2 short Failure in video system An error was encountered in the video BIOS ROM, or a horizontal retrace failure has been encountered
1 long, 3 short Memory test failure A fault has been detected in memory above 64KB
1 long, 8 short Display test failure The video adapter is either missing or defective
2 short POST Failure One of the hardware testa have failed
1 long POST has passed all tests

NOTE: Some of these codes may be different depending on whom wrote the bios for a particular make and model board, but these haven't changed much in the last 20 years that I'm aware of.


----------



## Sora (Sep 11, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Uh... no, it is exact and 100% relevant. You must have misread something somewhere.
> 
> It's not used. And it certainly does NOT mean the ram "isn't pushed in" because it's an unused code. period.
> 
> ...



on Asus boards QCode 00 is seen when the CPU pre-post has failed for any number of reasons, including missing microcode, incorrectly installed memory, stuck register on warm-reset, etc, it has no diagnostic meaning in a firmware manual because it is in the realms of anything could be wrong - including dead CPU.

You sound like a university bred engineer, all theory and no relevant experience with the part.

The meat of your post is only relevant to legacy bios AMI roms, it has no relevance to Aptivo 4, 5, etc EFI.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 11, 2022)

Sora said:


> on Asus boards QCode 00 is seen when the CPU pre-post has failed for any number of reasons, including missing microcode, incorrectly installed memory, stuck register on warm-reset, etc, it has no diagnostic meaning in a firmware manual because it is in the realms of anything could be wrong - including dead CPU.
> 
> You sound like a university bred engineer, all theory and no relevant experience with the part.
> 
> The meat of your post is only relevant to legacy bios AMI roms, it has no relevance to Aptivo 4, 5, etc EFI.


So you're saying code 

00

Has a laundry list of definitions?

Anything could be wrong?


-----
Then code 00 means nothing, try the diagnostics speaker for definitive errors. 

There will be an error BEEP code for exactly ever single thing you listed that 00 means... which 00 means nothing cause you're telling me it becomes a guessing game and we should rely on...

Post code 00 could mean ANYTHING or simply nothing at all....


----------

